# When I run Steam it updates and extracts onto my desktop please help



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys, when I run steam, it does roughly a 76mb update, and then extracts to my desktop, ive tried to put all the steam files into my D drive and run it again, but it just extracts again all over my desktop

Is there anyway I can stop this ? I go away tmoro for a week and really need to get steam sorted for offline mode , 

thanks guys

edit* try running it from the moved files desktop to d drive, but it loads and nothing...


----------

